# Fizik Arione K1 and Scott Addict



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello,

I've found a big problem trying to fit a new Fizik Arione K1 saddle on a Scott Addict frameset: the carbon rails are too thick (too much diameter) for the saddle craddle on the new Addict. Any ideas?

Best regards


----------



## arcspin (May 5, 2007)

I had the same problem and there are no simple solution.

I did manage to ask a friend of mine to machine out two new aluminium clamps that had a higher reach to accommodate the larger squarer carbon rails.

Other than that you must get another saddle that hasn't got the bulky carbon rail.


----------

